# PItmaster's Blend Pellets Now Available!!



## tjohnson (Mar 16, 2012)

We've been working on a blended pellet, that's good for all around smoking, and finally found the perfect combination of Hickory, Cherry and Maple.

Sawdust is mixed, prior to making pellets, so each pellet is the same.

We've name it "Pitmaster's Blend", and Sawdust and Pellets are now available!

*Pitmaster's Blend A-MAZE-N-DUST*

*      1# Package =   $4.49*

*      5# Package = $12.99*

      *Larger Quantities Are Available, Call or Email for Prices and Delivery Costs*

*Pitmaster's Blend A-MAZE-N-PELLETS*

*      2# Package = $4.99*

*      5# Package = $9.99*

    *   40# Bags, 1/2 Ton & 1 Ton* *Pallets Also Available, Call or Email for Prices, and Delivery Costs*.

*Order at: *https://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=21

Todd

[email protected]

(952)412-0484

Just In Today!


----------



## smoke king (Mar 16, 2012)

Just imagine if those pallets caught fire. You'd have the whole city asking what's for dinner!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thats Awesome Todd.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking great Todd


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds good to me!...JJ


----------



## sprky (Mar 16, 2012)

COOL. I'll have too try them out. Are these replacing the perfect mix?  as I see its not listed any longer.


----------



## tromaron (Mar 17, 2012)

These pellets are incredible! I swore by the Perfect Mix before, but these blow them away.  Still the same sweet smell/flavor, but these burn so much easier!


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 17, 2012)

Yep ordered 5lb for myself. Great stuff!


----------



## larrym (Mar 29, 2012)

just tossed in an order for alder, maple, pecan, pitmaster and bourbon barrel.  My old MES 30 wont work without the amnps, it goes through withdrawals now if I try to use chip tray :)


----------



## mossymo (Mar 29, 2012)

I did 3 racks of ribs and a chucky over the Pitmasters Blend on Sunday; absolutely fantastic, I highly suggest it... my wife and I give it 2 thumbs up!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 29, 2012)

I think we're on to something pretty cool!!

I also smoked ribs this past weekend, and they smoke flavor was outstanding

TJ


----------



## sam3 (Mar 29, 2012)

Excellent Todd! Just saw that on your site.

As soon as the Peach Pellets come available, I'll be ordering both!


----------



## navier (Apr 1, 2013)

TJ

New Canadian customer here. Just ordered a pellet smoker yesterday and am having it shipped to NC for pick up when I visit in a couple weeks.

Are the pellets you offer the same pellets as Pitmaster Select pellets?

I am new to this smoking thing so no offense meant

Brian


----------

